# Piece for piano in progress...



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I'm working on. Let me know what do you think about this little thing. B minor N 1.


__
https://soundcloud.com/eduardof451%2Fn-1


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

It's in the early stages. Great start. Interesting imitation of two-part baroque keyboard music. As you develop the ideas further, maybe think about the relation between the two voices -- is the LH an accompaniment to the RH, is it a true second voice, is it there to emphasize or de-emphasize what the RH is doing, etc. Nice cadenza at 0:38-0:45!


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for your words, Hreichgott. Any advice is welcome. I´m a self-tought, so I will sound like a child attempt sometimes. I´m very glad that you take time to give me your opinion, thank you.

Sorry about my bad english.

Have a nice day.


----------

